# أريد معلومات عن المعيشة في دبي



## salaheddin.ramadan (5 فبراير 2007)

أخواني وأخواتي :الشركة التي أعمل بها رشحتني للإنتقال إلى دبي لمدة سنتين . لكن قبل الموافقة أريد أن أجمع أكبر قدر من المعلومات عن

- أجور السكن
- رسوم المدارس الخاصة وإذا أسمائها ممكن

- أي معلومات أخرى ضرورية

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng.thaer (6 فبراير 2007)

ارجو الرد منكم اخواني على هذا الكوضوع


----------



## Saeedoo (6 فبراير 2007)

والله يا أخي الموضوع يطول شرحو 

أجور السكن غالية جدا بدبي نفسها 
أغلب الناس تسكن بالشارقة وتشتغل بدبي 

يعني سكن دبي المتوسط غرفتين وصالة حوالي 24000 دولار سنويا

والمواصلات غالية إذا ماكان معك رخصة قيادة

المدارس ماعندي فكرة ...بس أسمع أنها غالية كمان والأفضل تتفق مع الشركة تتكفل فيها


----------



## nasr_art (6 فبراير 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أولا : السكن .
- يبدأ الفرد من 1300 درهم إذا كان الغرفة بها 3 أشخاص وقيس على ذلك ان العدد كلما قل كلما زاد السعر وإذا أحببت ان تأخذ أستديوا عبارة عن غرفة وصالة وحمام فانت تحتاج إلى كل مرتبك حتى تدفع الايجار الشهرى .
وإذا أنتقلت انت وزوجتك وأولاد فلن تستطيع ان تسكن فى دبى فيجب ان تسكن فى الشارقة وهى قريبة من دبى جدا ولكن تحتاج إلى سيارة لان لا يوجد بينهم وسائل نقل مثل الاوتوبيسات وغيرها ويجب عليك ان يكون معاك رخصة فى مصر لانها ستسهل عليك أن تصدر رخصة فى دبى وستتكلف الرخصة فى دبى أو الامارات عموما حوالى 2000 درهم ويجب ان تنجح من اول مرة لان لو سقط فى الامتحان ستضطر إلى الاعادة بعد شهرين تقريبا وستفع أموال أخرى للأمتحان .
وثمن السيارات ليس غاليا يترواح بين 8000 درهم وطالع .
اما الاكل فهو متوسط يعنى الشخص يتكلف من 850 درهم وانتى طالع.
اما لو اقمت لوحدك فى دبى فلمواصلات العامة تعتبر رخيصة يعنى حتعمل اشتراك الباص ب90 درهم فى الشهر .
اما تذاكر الطيران فيجب ان توفرها لك الشركة ذهاب وعودة وده قانونى.
اما الاتصلات فدقيقة الدولى تساوى 2.5 درهم .
وخط الموابيل 180 درهم وأشتراكه سنوى.
اما عن الاسعار :
الملابس رخيصة بالنسبة لمرتبك يعنى لو انتى بتأخذ فى مصر 1000 جنيه حتشترى ملابس ب 150 جنيه ده كويس والموضوع نسبة وتناسب والاسعار قريبة من اسعار مصر لكن مع فرق الماركات الاصلية عن مصر . وقيس على كل ذلك الاجهزة واى شئ.
المدارس غالية موت .
والعلاج الطبى : احسنلك تموت بدل ما تتعالج فى دبى لان العلاج غالى مووووت تخيل انا واحد صاحبى جاله برد جاب ادوية البرد ب200 درهم .
وانصحك اخيرا لوجه الله لو انتى طالع على مرتب مش أقل من 12 ألف درهم لا تأخذ زوجتك معك لان السفرية لن يبقى لها لزمة لو انت اخذت زوجتك معك لان المصاريف حتكون كثيرة جدا عليك.

وكل الكلام ده من خلال عملى فى دبى .

معك مهندس معمارى / نصر محمد
أرجوا أن تدعوا لى .
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## SMS (6 فبراير 2007)

بأختصار دبى من سنتين

نار فى نار

الاسعار


----------



## engramy (7 فبراير 2007)

شكر إخواني على هذه المعلومات

بس بعد مقريت الردود دية

طبعا لو هسافر القطب الشمالي هوافق ومش رايح دبي خالص
:68:


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (7 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا

هل هناك مزيد من المعلومات وخصوصا عن المدارس


----------



## nasr_art (7 فبراير 2007)

الراوتب حسب الخبرة يعنى لو انتى خريج 2005 يبدا المرتب من 4500 درهم وانتى طالع حسب مستوى المكتب ورخصته . وخبرة الخليج ليها ثمن اكثر من خبرة مصر بكتيييييييير يعنى انت لو عندك خبرة فى الخليج سنتين ممكن مرتبك يوصل ل 12 ألف درهم بسهولة


----------



## أهل الحديث (7 فبراير 2007)

nasr_art قال:


> أولا : السكن .
> - يبدأ الفرد من 1300 درهم إذا كان الغرفة بها 3 أشخاص وقيس على ذلك ان العدد كلما قل كلما زاد السعر وإذا أحببت ان تأخذ أستديوا عبارة عن غرفة وصالة وحمام فانت تحتاج إلى كل مرتبك حتى تدفع الايجار الشهرى .
> وإذا أنتقلت انت وزوجتك وأولاد فلن تستطيع ان تسكن فى دبى فيجب ان تسكن فى الشارقة وهى قريبة من دبى جدا ولكن تحتاج إلى سيارة لان لا يوجد بينهم وسائل نقل مثل الاوتوبيسات وغيرها ويجب عليك ان يكون معاك رخصة فى مصر لانها ستسهل عليك أن تصدر رخصة فى دبى وستتكلف الرخصة فى دبى أو الامارات عموما حوالى 2000 درهم ويجب ان تنجح من اول مرة لان لو سقط فى الامتحان ستضطر إلى الاعادة بعد شهرين تقريبا وستفع أموال أخرى للأمتحان .
> وثمن السيارات ليس غاليا يترواح بين 8000 درهم وطالع .
> ...




*كفيت ووفيت * :28: 
*بعد تجربتى لمدة عام*​


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (7 فبراير 2007)

> أرسل أصلا بواسطة nasr_art
> 
> الراوتب حسب الخبرة يعنى لو انتى خريج 2005 يبدا المرتب من 4500 درهم وانتى طالع حسب مستوى المكتب ورخصته . وخبرة الخليج ليها ثمن اكثر من خبرة مصر بكتيييييييير يعنى انت لو عندك خبرة فى الخليج سنتين ممكن مرتبك يوصل ل 12 ألف درهم بسهولة



يعني حسب كلامك أن الرواتب مش سيئة إذا كان صاحب سنتين خبرة في الخليج يحصل على راتب 12 ألف درهم شهري = 144 ألف درهم سنوي + البدلات

لم أفهم بعد ما السيئ في ذلك. هل تكاليف الحياة للأسرة أكثر من ذلك ?


وكيف بصاحب 10 سنوات خبرة مثلا ?


----------



## nasr_art (7 فبراير 2007)

المرتب حسب الخبرة ( الافضلية لخبرة الخليج ) وحسب نوع المكتب أو الشركة التى سوف تعمل بها . ولكن لو مرتبك مثلا 12 ألف درهم لو انت واسرتك ( 3 أو افراد ) ممكن بسهوله جدا تصرفهم فى الشهر يعنى مثلا لو سكنت انتى واسرتك فى الشارقة ب 3000 درهم فى الشهر سكن + 3000 أكل وشرب + 500 دهم لزوم مواصلات + اى وسائل ترفيه مثل الخروجات وغيرة من شراء ملابس .. إلخ + أتصلات بالاهل مش اقل من 200 درهم + أى ظروف مثل المرض + المدارس .
حتلاقى نفسك بتشيل بتاع 2000 درهم أو 3000 درهم بالكتير.


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (7 فبراير 2007)

الله يفتح عليك يا أخ nasr_art ويوسع لك في رزقك

أنا ظنيت الراتب (12000) *زائد* ابدلات (سكن + تأمين صحي )

هل تستطيع أن ترسل لي أسماء مدارس خاصة في دبي

وكذلك كم تأخذ المسافة سواقة من الشارقة إلى دبي في ساعة أزمة العمل


----------



## nasr_art (8 فبراير 2007)

تأخذ المسافة فى ساعة ظروة العمل حوالى ساعة رغم ان المسافة مش كبيرة لكن لكثرة السيارات المتجهة لدبى فالطريق يكون مزدحم جدا وعلى أساسه فان بعض الناس تنزل للعمل فى فترة بدرى عن العنل حتى لا تقف فى الزحمة . اما لو فى تامين صحى فده يقف على حسب المكان الذى تعمل فيه ممكن يوفر تامين صحى كامل او جزئى والجزئى ده ملهوش لازمة . أما المدارس فانا معرفش والله نظامها ايه لانى متعملتش فى النقطة ده كل ألى أنا أسمعه أنها غالية جدا .
والسلام عليكم.


----------



## raghad (10 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المعلومات المفيدة لكن هل عمل المهندسة المعمارية له نفس مواصفات ومرتب المهندس المعماري الرجل في الامارات والا في فرق؟؟؟
واذا ممكن يزودني احد منكم بمعلومات عن عمل مهندس كهرباء لديه خبرة حتى في التصاميم الكهربائية كم ممكن ان يكون مرتبه في دبي؟؟؟
والف شكر مقدما


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (11 فبراير 2007)

يبدوا أن الموضوع مهم للكثير
الرجاء المزيد من المعلومات


----------

